# Jigging and Casting Spoons



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

1 oz 1.75" long nose to tail










2 oz 2.25" long nose to tail


























#4 4X VMC trebles. I ordered some 4.5mm eyes as 4mm is a bit small for the 1 oz and 5mm won't fit. 6mm eye in the 2 oz. 

Gonna foil some later this week.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty work!


----------

